# No Place Like Home!



## abraxas (Sep 23, 2007)

--


----------



## Keith Gebhardt (Sep 23, 2007)

where do you go to shoot these pictures you post?

I absolutely love this picture..everything about it. Even the horizon is perfect looking through the window, which is where most make the mistake.

Im trying to make crit on this but i cant. i love it.

Maybe try it in black and white to really show the oldness of all the wood and everything?


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 23, 2007)

Abraxas strikes again with an amazing image!  Wonderful, excellent, colorful, and very interesting.  Is this an HDR?

NJ


----------



## abraxas (Sep 23, 2007)

Keith Gebhardt said:


> where do you go to shoot these pictures you post?
> 
> I absolutely love this picture..everything about it. Even the horizon is perfect looking through the window, which is where most make the mistake.
> 
> ...





NJMAN said:


> Abraxas strikes again with an amazing image!  Wonderful, excellent, colorful, and very interesting.  Is this an HDR?
> 
> NJ



Thank you Keith and NJ.   I don't mind not getting the critique, however, I enjoy the comments for sure, and sharing.

This is a 7-exposure HDR made with photomatix.  With this particular shot I tried something a bit different attempting to emulate some of the work I've seen produced my HDR-heroes.  There's a few things I like and a few I don't care for.  I hope I can retain the good stuff to incorporate in my junk.

99% of my shots are from the Mojave Desert, and maybe a third of those are within 50 miles of where I live.  I love it here.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 23, 2007)

amazing work!!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow this is really awesome looking.  I love how you can see more scenery out the window.  Great photo.


----------



## RKW3 (Sep 24, 2007)

The HDR definitely makes this image pop! Fascinating image!


----------



## kundalini (Sep 24, 2007)

abraxas said:


> 99% of my shots are from the Mojave Desert, and maybe a third of those are within 50 miles of where I live. I love it here.


 
I'm working on a theory.  You're either the luckiest person in the desert to find all your wonderful subjects, the most patient photographer for waiting to have all the elements come together at the right time or have the largest horseshoe stuck in your @$$.  

On second thought, I think I'll go with perserverance and talent instead.  That and an appreciation for good music.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Sep 24, 2007)

I think it's great but I almost would want to see an attempt with a telephoto going through these 2 windows and the 3rd of the secondary building just to see how it would turn out... just a thought I had.


----------



## Miaow (Sep 24, 2007)

Great pic -  You're very lucky being so close to the the desert to get such great subjects for your shots


----------



## Patrolman Pat (Sep 25, 2007)

Briliant. I'm not really a fan of HDR but this is an awesome piece of art that reminds me of a Salvador Dali painting. I don't think I've seen a better work of art in a very long time.

If I had to be critical it doesn't look like a photo to me, I find that with a lot of HDRs, hence my not being a fan of them. May be I need to get with the times. Hopefully I've put that well, it sounds insulting but it isn't meant to, I really do love the image, shapes, textures, colours, compositon, lighting. The pictures has so much depth it's almost 3D amd invites you to step right into the shot, rather than just looking at it.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 25, 2007)

Raymond J Barlow said:


> amazing work!!



Awesome- Thanks Raymond!



oldnavy170 said:


> Wow this is really awesome looking.  I love how you can see more scenery out the window.  Great photo.



Thank you.  Osmosis really works I guess.



RKW3 said:


> The HDR definitely makes this image pop! Fascinating image!



Thanks.  I was attracted to the shadows and light in the scene.



kundalini said:


> I'm working on a theory.  You're either the luckiest person in the desert to find all your wonderful subjects, the most patient photographer for waiting to have all the elements come together at the right time or have the largest horseshoe stuck in your @$$.
> 
> On second thought, I think I'll go with perserverance and talent instead.  That and an appreciation for good music.



Sometimes I think if I hangout someplace long enough, something -not stupid- will happen.  And I never remember to bring a cd.



93rdcurrent said:


> I think it's great but I almost would want to see an attempt with a telephoto going through these 2 windows and the 3rd of the secondary building just to see how it would turn out... just a thought I had.



Sounds interesting.  Might try it, I'm thinking about going by there again next week.  Never did make it to my original destination.



Miaow said:


> Great pic -  You're very lucky being so close to the the desert to get such great subjects for your shots



Yes.  In the last 4 years I've only left twice and had to be pretty much dragged out.



Patrolman Pat said:


> Briliant. I'm not really a fan of HDR but this is an awesome piece of art that reminds me of a Salvador Dali painting. I don't think I've seen a better work of art in a very long time.
> 
> If I had to be critical it doesn't look like a photo to me, I find that with a lot of HDRs, hence my not being a fan of them. May be I need to get with the times. Hopefully I've put that well, it sounds insulting but it isn't meant to, I really do love the image, shapes, textures, colours, compositon, lighting. The pictures has so much depth it's almost 3D amd invites you to step right into the shot, rather than just looking at it.



Thank you!

My shots are about 50/50 single exposure RAW and HDR.  I wanted to try something different with this. Glad it's seemed to work out. 


Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Roger (Sep 26, 2007)

I like this very much, the subject matter then the contrast between the effect in the foreground and background grabbed my attention first, then the composition. A good example of HDR done well and suiting the subject perfectly.


----------



## Hill202 (Sep 28, 2007)

You sir, are an inspiration to beginner photographers like myself.

Thats an amazing shot!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Seven7109 (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree ^^^ amazing shot !


----------



## Christina (Sep 28, 2007)

i cant wait till i finally get that part of pp down. 

I like the picture, but im automatically drawn out the window to the other shack, but i think the porch and chair is actually the better part of the photo.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 28, 2007)

abraxas said:


> And I never remember to bring a cd.


 
Do yourself a favor and get a Multi-Media Player.  I bucked the system and got a 30GB from Creative Labs instead of an IPOD.  Then they ran a special on 2GB players and I got three, but I have two sons and gave them one each for their BD.  With the 2GB I can change out the playlist for the "inspiration" I need for certain situations.  Just a thought.


----------



## abraxas (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm a little shocked- but that's great of you all to leave comments.  I'll have to make it a point to stop by there again in the next few months since I'll  be passing by the area.  It's probably the most -interesting- de-urbanized area I've ever drove like crazy through.


----------



## tpe (Sep 30, 2007)

Truly excelent, humorous, catchy, well shot, well processed, just great.

tim


----------



## abraxas (Oct 1, 2007)

tpe said:


> Truly excelent, humorous, catchy, well shot, well processed, just great.
> 
> tim



Thanks Tim!


----------



## Lrg (Oct 2, 2007)

i love this shot the name fit with it soooo well!


----------



## ficknoster (Oct 3, 2007)

Stunning! :thumbup:


----------



## DPW2007 (Oct 4, 2007)

The detail on this amazing, almost like a painting or drawing. Even other-worldly.

I understand it involves a HDR mode as well as different exposures being blended together, like an underexposed and an overexposed shot?


----------



## abraxas (Oct 4, 2007)

Lrg said:


> i love this shot the name fit with it soooo well!



Thanks, the name seemed to fit 



ficknoster said:


> Stunning! :thumbup:



Thank you.



DPW2007 said:


> The detail on this amazing, almost like a painting or drawing. Even other-worldly.
> 
> I understand it involves a HDR mode as well as different exposures being blended together, like an underexposed and an overexposed shot?



Thank you- I kinda like the 'other world.' 

Pretty much like that-  This shot was seven of them 3 over and 3 under and one right on using the grey stucco to the left of the window.


----------

